# Some important issues to ask b4 applying for US film programs.



## Rambo (Sep 8, 2003)

Dear Gentlemen, 
    (Here I would greatly appreciate any info that is detailed, especially if you could give me some examples.)
    I'm an international student, I'll soon finish my undergrad, which is not related to film, and wanna apply for graduate film programs in the U.S.My concern is:
    1.If I could only afford the first year tuition fee, will it be possible for me to get enough money to pay the tuition fees of the following year with my own effort? Either working as a part-time, TA, or doing some other jobs not related to film?
    2.Since I'm an international student,and film is an industry heavily depends on the cuture, do you think it is possible for me to work in the film Industry as a foreigner?
    3.How do the majorities of film school graduates earn for a living? I heard that life is hard for them, but how bad it is?
    4.Any other experience in the industry or advices would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Rambo (Sep 8, 2003)

Dear Gentlemen, 
    (Here I would greatly appreciate any info that is detailed, especially if you could give me some examples.)
    I'm an international student, I'll soon finish my undergrad, which is not related to film, and wanna apply for graduate film programs in the U.S.My concern is:
    1.If I could only afford the first year tuition fee, will it be possible for me to get enough money to pay the tuition fees of the following year with my own effort? Either working as a part-time, TA, or doing some other jobs not related to film?
    2.Since I'm an international student,and film is an industry heavily depends on the cuture, do you think it is possible for me to work in the film Industry as a foreigner?
    3.How do the majorities of film school graduates earn for a living? I heard that life is hard for them, but how bad it is?
    4.Any other experience in the industry or advices would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoeks (Sep 8, 2003)

2. you DEFINITELY have a chance in the industry as a foreign student...in fact, sometimes you get more respect just out of the fact that you are foreign (dunno why, probably bevause of the accent?) Just one example out of my homecountry switzerland. Marc foster, he directed monsters ball after NYU graduation (well he is half german to stay with the facts) and now he does very well...and they are so many others...so do not worry about that

concerning the money: If you do grad school and have already excellent grades, the possibility of scholarships is there. Contact the universities...My brother did a good job at USC as an undergrad and now he does his PHD there...and USC pays whole tuition for 5 years PLUS he get an insane amount of pocket money for his first year...just because of good grades and all

concerning the business, it depends how good and how lucky you are. But it will be definitely a difficult path...like every other job as well


----------



## Rambo (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanx, man!
I've heard that for international student, one problem studying film in US is that, their student VISA expired after graduation. So, how does the man you mentioned solve the problem?


----------



## C (Sep 8, 2003)

Rambo, get married! Ha. Can you just reinstate you VISA? I'm not sure how that whole process works... I'm from the USA and have never left the country or had a reason for inquiring about a VISA.

Referring to your previous question about what filmmakers do after they graduate:

1. They become teachers.
2. They work in fast food
3. They work in the mall
4. They work in a theater/movie rental place
5. They become managers at any of the previous 3 mentioned
6. They become homeless and live off warefare
7. They take a completely non-film related career
8. They read screenplays for a production company.
9. There are many other possiblities.... but!

10. They could get lucky and get their screenplay they wrote in there apartment senior year optioned for 200,000.00 USD then sign a contract to write 3 more films for the same production company for no less than 200,000.00 and no more than 20,000,000.00. After that they would move into the directors chair and start making movies and evenually start a production company catering to indie filmmakers. Then they wake up from MY dream, rub their eyes, take a cold shower (because they can't afford an apartment with hot water), get dressed, catch the first train to 3rd and Royal, and arrived at the McDonald's they've been managing for the past 4 years.

---

But on the bright side. It is my belief that, reguardless of schooling, the most motivated filmmakers out there will be the ones to make it.

- Those who never give up no matter who tells them what.

Peace and good luck. I'm a US citizen and I can't afford tuition to ANY film school in the US. HA! Bastards!

- C. Davis
YELLOW HAMMER PRODUCTIONS


----------



## Rambo (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd really appriciate ur help! Quite helpful!
COuld you tell me if there's an unwritten rule in people's minds that they don't quite accept Asian people in hollywood? Are there many asian guys doing movies in hollywood?


----------



## jay888 (Sep 8, 2003)

AFC that is a sad story man! How old are you? Why not move to LA and give it a shot?


Rambo- There "is" an unwritten rule against asians in Hollywood. But it's against actors. Ever 
heard of Ang Lee, or Justin Lynn? Don't worry about being foreign. But honestly being a 
different race can actually help you as a director in Hollywood. You need to figure out how to 
use it to your advantage (if you can).

*For example:* let's say you did a fast paced action film in --- whatever your native 
language is --- the film looks good and has subtitles (maybe it has a really dark underground 
vibe to it, and is extremely violent?). Now what "could" happen is someone from Hollywood 
could see this and "imagine" you directing, something more mainstream. So perhaps 
"someone" decides to offer you some cash to distribute your film, but what they really want is 
you. Now you have a studio deal..... and an agent. Now begins the Hollywood career. And it 
all started with a "foreign film" that was not mainstream at all.

That is a possibility.... if you're good!

BTW.... The best thing to do if you wanna work in Hollywood -- after you go to USC -- is 
get a job in the industry,  you can learn a lot. But also, you gotta keep your head straight so 
you don't try to do films that hollywood is doing. Because that is a sure way NOT to get buzz 
on your film (as a new guy). As a new guy you want to be as far away from "Hollywood 
Style Films" as you can get. It might not make sense, but that is what they want to see...


If you don't try, you'll never know........


_ (hopefully what I said to you isn't discouraging... it's not meant to be. A lot of kids here take what I say as negative. But try to "hear" what I'm actually saying.) _


Good luck!!


----------



## TizzyEntertainment (Sep 8, 2003)

No, Asian film maker do well here. Aside from the obvious "Ang Lee's" and "John Woo's" you might want to look up a film called "Better Luck Tommorow". It was made by an Asian American film maker who was tired of the steryotypical "Asian film maker" presona. He wrote and directed a feature called "Better Luck Tommorow" about over zealous Asian Americam teens and how they pursuit of perfection can lead down a dangerous path. It was a fresh, and realistic look at a world few outside the Asian American culture knew about. The result was the newly formed MTV filma made him thier first aquisition with a 3 picture deal (on top of distributing "BLT" and bassically gave him free reign to make whatever he wants. So, the short answer is being foriegn wont hurt your chances. Talent is talent period. Use your heritage to your advantage and provide a point of view that those not familiar with Asian culture might not otherwise have. Good luck.
R. Michae

"Luck, is when opportunity, meets preperation." "There are 3 sides to every story. Yours, mine, and the truth, and none of us are lying" -Robert Evans
Tizzy Entertainment "Redemption" Hi-Def trailer


----------



## Kyle Johnson (Sep 8, 2003)

Why the hell would anyone wanna work at McDonalds. There food is disgusting. 

Sorry for the worthless post. Just had to get that out of my system.

--------------------
TacoWagonProductions
--------------------


----------



## jay888 (Sep 8, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>But honestly being a different race can actually help you as a director in Hollywood. You 
need to figure out how to use it to your advantage (if you can).<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Disregard ---&gt; (if you can)


----------



## Rambo (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi,guys:
   Your posts had enouraged me a lot. and what I'm now facing is, 
1.I don't have experience in filmmaking, script writing, do you know how Schools judge me when I apply? COuld you give me some advice in preparation for the application materials?
2.besides those big name schools, do you think it is better to choose a school around LA or NYC area or choosing a wellknown univ. that has a film program?
3.If you have any other experience that might help, thanks for telling me.

Thanks very much!
I appreciate all your help!


----------



## C (Sep 8, 2003)

I only speak the truth. I am 23 and *I am* moving to LA to give it a try. I only hope to make it. I don't sit around thinking I will because, for every 1 that makes it about 2,672 don't make it. 

This is not a discouraging comment. This is just the truth and should make people just focus on being GOOD MOVIE MAKERS!

I don't know if race has anything to do with you making it. 

I would hate to think that art sees race... ...wait I forgot the business people may - I don't know. I say, if they do, screw 'em and move on.

-only the strong survive
-the meek shall inherit the earth
-screw off tops are hard to remove in the winter

- C. Davis
YELLOW HAMMER PRODUCTIONS


----------



## Kyle Johnson (Sep 8, 2003)

Though you have some points there AFC, I have to throw in my opinion.

I'm sure that most people who get discovered don't even DESERVE to be discovered (I know that sounds harsh, but look at all the CRAP Hollywood produces) It's all about who you know to what I've heard, not saying you can still be discovered without having to "know" anyone. 

So I think that most the "creative" and "original" filmmaker/screenwriters DON'T get found just cause they arn't in the mix, whereas some moron may be nextdoor neighbor to Ben Afflect's third cousin's chinese neighbor's sister's dog.

--------------------
TacoWagonProductions
--------------------


----------



## Hoeks (Sep 8, 2003)

Concerning Visa

I will do it this way: After graduation from NYU (in 2.5 years, those bastards just transfered 24 credits from high school, love em), I will try to work in the business, try out how all works out. If it does not, I will apply to NYU, USC and AFI (yea I hope they take me..they will, I m a nice guy grad school I guess. Because after undergrad you have 1 year possibility to work until you have to leave the US. If someone wants you, they have possibilities to keep you for longer. However, if you work one year, do grad school, then you have another year of work with your visa confusing...yea, kinda


but dont worry too much, just get into filmschool and dont think, its too much fun to be worried at all


----------



## Rambo (Sep 8, 2003)

Hey, men! Lots of people say that film students get student loans and hard to pay them back aftergraduation. So I'm wondering how most students solve thisproblem. Is there any huge amout of scholarships, TAs, RAs, or any other way of paying money at school? If there is, can you give me some specific info like how much percents of students can recieve scholarships or how much money do they always recieve?
thanx.

[This message was edited by Rambo on September 09, 2003 at 12:25 AM.]


----------



## TheBoyRacer (Sep 8, 2003)

Rambo you should really check out as much information about the University/School you want to go to. I know some schools end up butt raping international students with super high fees for classes. At the junior college I went to it was $11 for residents and $158 per unit for international students. Just something to keep in mind.

"You may have seen more movies than me, but I've MADE more than you."


----------



## Hoeks (Sep 9, 2003)

As a international TRANSFER student, NYU cannot give me any scholarship at all...loans are avaiable

however, if you do the masters, there are possibilities of financial aid...but write an email to the universities, they are always very helpful


----------

